# What do you have planned for your campsite



## Cryptade (Dec 4, 2017)

It's still a bit more on the cool side I guess but I've been wanting to do a bit of a fancy looking place with darker colored wood items and the color red :0









(In the back I actually got the final Cool amenity upgrade going!! I'm gonna finish the cute one then change it to fully upgrade sporty and finally have the natural so that I'll end up with the natural and cool final amenities)

I'm not too sure on what to do with the right side of the camp though.

How about y'all? I haven't seen much discussion on this and I'm curious :>


----------



## Fresh (Dec 4, 2017)

Thinking a skateboard park or a skateboard shop. Not sure yet.

Also want to do a garden but I don’t think I’ll have enough space.


----------



## ravenblue (Dec 4, 2017)

At this point I'm working towards maxed out Cute and Natural amenities. For the right side, I'd like to have a full-blown kitchen area and on the left I'll probably switch out furniture sets to keep with the season. Right now it's all Christmas-themed on the left, the right side is under-developed and is mainly a hodgepodge of things that vaguely resembles a bbq area. And the back anenties spaces are constantly under construction. I'm currently in the process of upgrading  the various themes to max out villagers.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 4, 2017)

Nothing, but I plan to make the best Christmas campsite you've ever seen.


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 4, 2017)

I'm not even sure yet, just going to play as I go. I downloaded it but never touched it until today at college. Maybe a country theme or something?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 4, 2017)

i really love what I have right now actually: A little kitchen/living room all decked out for christmas! Plus a cute little yard with a tree swing and kk playing away


----------



## tolisamarie (Dec 4, 2017)

*Poolside resort:*






*Outdoor scoop shop:*


----------



## Foreversacredx (Dec 8, 2017)

After I level up some campers I would love to get the rock stage and swimming pool amenities


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 8, 2017)

Mine's just very chill I guess? Nothing too fancy to it.

In the future I hope to maybe make a cafe of some sorts or a shop with and outdoor patio area


----------



## Bcat (Dec 8, 2017)

i changed up my campsite and got rid of the kitchen. I need 2 more holiday fences to complete what I have in mind, but I'm in love with my new setup so far!


----------



## SleepyAvocado (Dec 8, 2017)

Right now I'm just trying to make my campsite super Christmassy but once that's over I just want it to be really heavy on the nature theme


----------

